# Ausbildungsbescheinigung



## sascha ak opi (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo erst mal 
Ich brauche eine Ausbildungsbescheinigung ich weiß aber nicht wie so was auszusehen hat, was drine stehen muss etc... gibt es da vieleicht einen Vordurck?

Google bring mit immer "Ausbildungsbescheinigung" um Kindergled zu beantragen. Ich benötige aber eine allgemeine um z.b. bei der Bahn oder im Kino die Azubi vergünstigungen zu bekommen.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch so was an der hand?!


mfg
sascha


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Juli 2006)

Hi


Wie wärs wenn du dir den bei deinem Ausbildungsbetrieb holst?!


Tobias


----------



## sascha ak opi (19. Juli 2006)

Mein Chef hat ja gesagt ich soll sie selbst schreiben und er macht dann seine Unterschrift drunter.
Deswegen wäre es ganz hilfreich irent wie so ne vorlage zu haben 

sascha


----------



## TwoFaze (19. Juli 2006)

Also Ausbildungsbescheinigung hieß bei mir immer -> Kopie des Ausbildungsvertrags.
Ist zwar nicht wirklich eine Ausbildungsbescheinigung, aber zum Nachweis aufjedenfall ausreichend.

Gruß!


----------



## schutzgeist (24. Juli 2006)

Wenn du Azubi bist, wirst du doch von deiner Schule einen Schülerausweis haben?
Der sollte völlig genügen, solang er für das aktuelle Jahr gestempelt ist.

Ich lös mit meinem auch jeden Monat z.B. meine Monatskarte für die Bahn


----------



## sascha ak opi (25. Juli 2006)

Ich habe jetzt einfach meinen Ausbildungsvertrag genomen 
Es hat alles wunderbar geklapt.

Einen Schülerausweis habe ich leider noch nicht, da die Schule noch nicht angefangen hat.

Aber danke für die Tips!

mfg
opener


----------

